# Forklift Boom



## KeyStep (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone used these heavy duty forklift booms for loading logs on small trailers with logging tongs?. All you would do is drive your forks into it and then extend the boom from 8 ft to 12 ft. I have a small low profile heavy tractor with rear weights that runs about 5,500 lbs so I believe I could move specific logs at under 2,000 lbs fairly consistently with the front loader forks. These booms are heavy duty and start at a rating of 4,000lb and then go up to well over 12,000 lbs. Even extended at 12 ft the capacity is till rated at 1,800lbs. Ideally, if money was no object just purchasing a Boom Grapple setup would be the way to go but they are expensive running well over $14,000 and I already have enough low profile trailers. I believe I can get eveything that I need for under $800 dollars or so. Makes sense?


----------



## Cletuspsc (Mar 2, 2009)

I would be careful about using tongs for lifting over head or really much at all. A choker chain would be much safer, but yea I dont see why it wouldent work. Rember that as you extend the boom out the amount of counter weight you will need will also increase.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Mar 2, 2009)

We have one at work, not exactly the same as the one pictured but the same idea nonetheless. We use it to put in and take out the sanders of our trucks in the winter. The sanders probably weigh in less than 1,000 pounds and we use the boom on a forklift rated for 4,000 pounds. I agree with Cletuspsc that it should would but you definitely need to watch the weights of the logs and boom length.


----------



## M.R. (Mar 2, 2009)

Cletuspsc said:


> I would be careful about using tongs for lifting over head or really much at all. A choker chain would be much safer, but yea I dont see why it wouldent work. Rember that as you extend the boom out the amount of counter weight you will need will also increase.



Also, the amount the boom is extended the less weight the forklift will be able pick up.

A choker chain hook- http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17977&catID=242


http://www.hanessupply.com/rigging.html


----------



## Gologit (Mar 2, 2009)

Something else to consider...if you have the log swinging loose under the boom and you have to travel any distance with it there's almost no way to hold it still. They'll start to swing and if it's heavy enough to have to use a boom it's heavy enough to give you a good bashing.

If you make up a crotch line with two sets of chokers or tongs you can reduce the amount of swing but it can still be a problem.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 2, 2009)

You don't need to spend any where close to $800.
I have slid a piece of pipe over the forks and used tongs or choker to move loads many times.
If you weld a small heel bar on the boom it becomes even more useful and eliminates the swaying Bob is refering to.


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 3, 2009)

I used a chain and a set of tongs with my 8,000lb forklift for pulling logs out of the ditch today, I also use this set up for loading and unloading a trailer with fenders. They will slip, so caution is the word of the day. I prefer to wrap a chain around the log to using a set of tongs when you can, however, they will hook into a log that is sitting tight to the ground with a lot less effort then wrapping a chain around it so I use them when I need to. Another thing to consider is when you are pulling on a log with the mast up and turn the forklift it will tip over. If you have to carry a log under the forks rather then on them keep the log as tight to the forks as you can to minimize swing. I could think of better $800 toys for around the mill then a boom extender when a chain will work.


----------



## KeyStep (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. I am going to drop the forklift boom idea as something interesting but not really practical. I actually had a chance to pick up a good forklift boom for $500 and thought I could make it work. It's really intended for a forklift and not a tractor. I will try to hook up something using chokers on the front forks as suggested.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 3, 2009)

KeyStep said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I am going to drop the forklift boom idea as something interesting but not really practical. I actually had a chance to pick up a good forklift boom for $500 and thought I could make it work. It's really intended for a forklift and not a tractor. I will try to hook up something using chokers on the front forks as suggested.



Now that we've rained all over your parade...let me add one more thing. The boom idea would probably work if you realized it's limitations. Joe's idea about welding a heel plate on the boom is a good one but you'd still have an issue with balance and stability.

Keep us posted though...we're always open to new ideas. Especially if they make the work easier.


----------



## tanker (Mar 3, 2009)

KeyStep said:


> Has anyone used these heavy duty forklift booms for loading logs on small trailers with logging tongs?. All you would do is drive your forks into it and then extend the boom from 8 ft to 12 ft. I have a small low profile heavy tractor with rear weights that runs about 5,500 lbs so I believe I could move specific logs at under 2,000 lbs fairly consistently with the front loader forks. These booms are heavy duty and start at a rating of 4,000lb and then go up to well over 12,000 lbs. Even extended at 12 ft the capacity is till rated at 1,800lbs. Ideally, if money was no object just purchasing a Boom Grapple setup would be the way to go but they are expensive running well over $14,000 and I already have enough low profile trailers. I believe I can get eveything that I need for under $800 dollars or so. Makes sense?



Weld a chain hook to each end of the top of your bucket,either 2 chain the log or use a log tong.This keeps you coupled short and lets you lift and handle more weight safer.I do this with a tractor that weighs in at about 10300#.I've done this kind of stuff all my life and there is no way I want a 2000# log swinging around out on the end of a boom on a 5500# tractor.1 swing the wrong way and you could be under the tractor. Scott


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 7, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Something else to consider...if you have the log swinging loose under the boom and you have to travel any distance with it there's almost no way to hold it still. They'll start to swing and if it's heavy enough to have to use a boom it's heavy enough to give you a good bashing.
> 
> If you make up a crotch line with two sets of chokers or tongs you can reduce the amount of swing but it can still be a problem.



Dang I hate moving logs with a fork lift. Too derned easy to tip over when the log moves. Even a Gradall tips easy with a log on the forks.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's the two chain method. Keeping the log where you can roll the bucket against it will keep it from swinging. Always gotta watch where your Front And Back tires are at. If you put them in a hole you can flip it. If you are caring a log in forks and lean too much or turn too fast it can slide off the forks. I am getting a bigger tractor when I do I am going to make a grapple bucket for it.












In the apple orchards around here I have seen where they take a forklift mast and convert it to go on to the three point hitch of a tractor. But I do not think that would be safe for moving logs. Not only would you have to be backing up all the time you could flip the tractor backwards trying to roll the log off of the forks.

Billy


----------

